# IATF Resolution 48, Breakdown of Quarantine Levels and Rules



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/06jun/20200622-IATF-RESOLUTION-NO-48.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LIST
Areas under ECQ, GCQ, MGCQ until July 15*

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ities-in-the-philippines-until-july-15/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like back riders who are couples will be allowed to travel on motorcycle starting on the 10th of July.

In a separate Dobol B sa News TV interview, Año said this measure would be implemented in all general community quarantine (GCQ) and modified general community quarantine (MGCQ) areas.

"Yes, nationwide 'yan... both GCQ and MGQC..." Año said when asked about the coverage of the measure.

He said back-riding on electronic bikes is not yet allowed by the national government.

He also reminded the public to always bring their IDs in case they will be apprehended by law enforcers.

Link with a little more information.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ples-beginning-july-10-dilg-chief-says/story/


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following is an excerpt from the article:

"He said that the approved design from Yap shows that there is a barrier between the rider and passenger. Wearing of face mask is also a must, Año added."

So you can't just jump on the back like you used to.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

The design looks acceptable for scooters but Big Bike owners won't be able to mount the bike unless the seat is low or one is a contortionist . 

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/7/9/back-riding-allowed-for-couples-July-11.htmlhttps://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/7/9/back-riding-allowed-for-couples-July-11.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

They don't mention trikes but I'm thinking now I and my wife can both ride inside the trike but before only one person per trike for travel, it's all we have because there's no public transportation and we had to hire two trikes just to get to our nearest city.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Looks like back riders who are couples will be allowed to travel on motorcycle starting on the 10th of July.
> 
> In a separate Dobol B sa News TV interview, Año said this measure would be implemented in all general community quarantine (GCQ) and modified general community quarantine (MGCQ) areas.
> 
> ...


WOW !! 

Does this mean married couples will also have to have a physical barrier in bed or elsewhere in their own home? LOL. 
This resolution of a physical barrier on a motorcycle MUST have come from someone who can't understand that this same married couple will not wear masks, have any physical distancing nor any physical barriers once they return home. 
This simply defies logic.
John (and I don't own a motorcycle …. yet)


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

John1850 said:


> This simply defies logic.


But fits perfectly in the Philippines. 

I saw guards separate couples in restaurants, in supermarkets, rules shall be enforced without questioning the rules or the rule-makers, that's how it's taught here and that's how it's done here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

John1850 said:


> WOW !!
> 
> Does this mean married couples will also have to have a physical barrier in bed or elsewhere in their own home? LOL.
> This resolution of a physical barrier on a motorcycle MUST have come from someone who can't understand that this same married couple will not wear masks, have any physical distancing nor any physical barriers once they return home.
> ...


The problem is not that you're a couple but the traffic enforcers would have to stop each and every motorcycle/trike to determine if you're a couple so if thats the case I guess riding inside the trike won't work either... rediculous plastic, the mask should be enough but I'm not a doctor, everyone is already required to wear a mask.

And so wouldn't that clog the roadways also, having to buy a vehicle/motorcycle to get around that's next right? Public transportation is supposed not only provide a means of transporting from point A - B but mulitple people at lesser cost and not as many vehicles on the road, living out in the provincial area's is tough right now if you don't have a vehicle you really can't travel or it's gonna cost you and then I'll bet in the city the public transportation is full up.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> But fits perfectly in the Philippines.
> 
> I saw guards separate couples in restaurants, in supermarkets, rules shall be enforced without questioning the rules or the rule-makers, that's how it's taught here and that's how it's done here.


Yep because the guards are watched by the Social Distancing Inforcers and they are required from what I've notice to take photos every hour of the entire resturant and even while I was paying my bills, this branch even has Officers, gold banned hats and marked as Social Distancing INforcers sort of like the Tourist Police Officers ect... as well as the many public workers. Trouble is determining couples so everyone is separated, same with the motorcycles it seems.

If not enforced correctly they'll shut down the business.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> WOW !!
> 
> Does this mean married couples will also have to have a physical barrier in bed or elsewhere in their own home? LOL.


That depend if you are a newlywed, us old hands it's not such a problem.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> The problem is not that you're a couple but the traffic enforcers would have to stop each and every motorcycle/trike to determine if you're a couple so if thats the case I guess riding inside the trike won't work either...


It sounds like an enforcement nightmare.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> It sounds like an enforcement nightmare.


Not really just treated like any other enforcement issues.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> That depend if you are a newlywed, us old hands it's not such a problem.


Haha. I still think I am in my thirties, and the lack of any physical barriers keeps me feeling and acting like a newly wed. Perhaps because my wife is twenty three years younger than me also helps lol.
John


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Not really just treated like any other enforcement issues.


Which means all over the map on who, when, what, where, why, and how the rules are enforced.

Normal Philippine life.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

John1850 said:


> Haha. I still think I am in my thirties, ....


I am not 64, I just have 46 years experience being 18.


----------

